# Yumove Dog versus Yumove Advance.



## TheresaW (7 April 2017)

At his last check up, we mentioned Aled sometimes looks a little stiff in his back legs.  The vet said the way he was laying on the floor, suggested a bit of arthritis.  She recommended Yumove, and I bought 120 tablets.  He needs 3 a day for his size, doubled for 4-6 weeks.  At 40 odd pounds for 120, that would soon add up.  I had a look on line, and can get Yumove dog, 300 tablets for £35. You can only buy the advance under veterinary supervision.  Looking at the ingredients, they look the same, and the dose is the same.  Does anyone know if they are or not? Will I be wasting money buying them online?


----------



## gunnergundog (7 April 2017)

The products are not the same; there are different ingredients to start with although this website does not give detailed info re quantities, which is not helpful.  Suggest you phone a helpline or pop into your nearest vet that stocks them to compare in detail.  http://www.lintbells.com/dog-health/joints-and-mobility


----------



## Umbongo (8 April 2017)

Yumove advance has a couple of new ingredients (N-acetyl-D-Glucosamine, Beta-glucans) there are also increased amounts of green lipped muscle and hyaluronic acid. 

If your dog hasn't had any joint supplements before and you are concerned about cost, then maybe just start with normal yumove and see if that makes a difference.

I used normal yumove on my old border collie. He had started to yelp when he got up after a long lie down. After a couple of weeks on yumove he was able to get up comfortably. I even noticed his gait was a bit more floaty and bouncy


----------



## TheresaW (9 April 2017)

He's on the advance at the moment, was just a friend said she bought hers off the internet as it was cheaper. When I looked, could only buy the dog though, so wondered if there was much difference. I may buy some off the internet and see how he goes. He's still as lively as ever, just noticed he's can be a bit awkward getting in/out of the car, and sometimes looks a little stiff getting up if he's been laying down for a long time.


----------



## dollyanna (9 April 2017)

Definitely not the same but if you are using advance at the moment then try the normal one next and see if you notice a difference - if you do then you'll just have to make friends with your vet  
Mine was on the normal for several years until he was showing signs of struggling again, switch to advance sorted him very quickly.


----------



## TheresaW (10 April 2017)

Thank you, I think that's what I will do.


----------



## cos01452 (31 March 2018)

TheresaW said:



			Thank you, I think that's what I will do.
		
Click to expand...

I use Yumove Advance works great for my lab


----------



## dingle12 (31 March 2018)

Yumove is no good at all the advance is a wonder supplement, I ran out of advance once had half a box of the yumove active within 2 weeks my dog was stiffer back on the advance and he back to his normal self I will never take him off it now.


----------

